# help with scripting



## zeiz (Feb 8, 2012)

I believe I'm in the right place...  We are trying drop-ship sales on Amazon and eBay. The stuff comes from a number of suppliers. Their stocks are out of our control. So we daily need to update our listing info at amazon and ebay to avoid "out of stock" cases. Currently we dowload a stock-file from a supplier's ftp server, process it locally (compare new file with last version) then convert the diff output (if it's not empty) to Amazon format and upload it to amazon's server. 

We also often need to scrape amazon, ebay and suppliers websites for some data. What is the best way to organize this communications properly? 
Would appreciate any help.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 8, 2012)

I can help you. Can you show the script you currently have and I'll walk you through the solution.


----------



## zeiz (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you, UNIXgod, I've sent you PM.
Actually I don't have any script and I do everything by hands.
I must learn coding from scratch. However if I had a lot of samples it could really help too.
But in meantime I am ready to pay something for the the job done.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Feb 16, 2012)

This would be a job for perl I would say.

I do a fair amount of ftp and html scraping myself.
It's quite powerful medicine if you are a new scripter.


----------

